
Uber’s board clips Kalanick’s wings, clears way for SoftBank deal and IPO - schakraberty
https://www.techinasia.com/uber-board-clips-kalanick-wings-clears-way-for-softbank-and-ipo
======
pedalpete
I'd like to understand how the Board was able to do this with Travis having
his special class of shares which I believe is giving him board control. Or
was it because he had not yet appointed the two new members, that the Board
had the votes?

